# Steelhead



## WorkHardFishHard (Sep 22, 2010)

I recall hearing something about this a year or 2 ago but i can not find any information on it.

Is the DNR still planning on stocking more steelhead in Lake Huron?

I think I read something about them pen rearing steelhead in Lake Huron for a test to see if it was effective and cost efficient..

If so, does anyone know where I can donate my time to help?
Or a place to donate money?

Being a young guy I feel like I'm being punished for the time in witch I was born. I fear for my kids i don't have yet.. Trips up north steelhead/salmon fishing have shaped my life and taught me a lot... 
Goal setting, persistence, determination, vision, honor... and I'm sure more.. 

I guess the most important thing I'm learning is that we must give back...

I'm just trying to do my part..

Is it bad this keeps me up at night??...


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

That's not ringing any bells for me. You might check with Kelly Neuman. He keeps up on the east side fish. Here's his website http://www.michiganstreamside.com/


----------



## caddisman (May 11, 2011)

This may help with your search http://www.michigandnr.com/fishstock/
or try to email [email protected] with your questions or I believe the closest field office is Gaylord Operations Service Center
1732 West M-32
Gaylord, MI 49735
1-989-732-3541


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I believe the DNR plan was to stock Steelhead in net pens in the lower Ausable River. This would have helped them acclimate/imprint to the river (so they will hopefully return to it in better numbers) and also help protect them from predation by Cormorants. I don't think it was ever done, though. I do know that there was an organized Cormorant harrassment project to scare birds away on the Ausable for a couple years. I think the Feds got involved and actually killed 10s of thousands of Cormorants where they nest/roost, in places which were mostly away from people. Their numbers are way down, and the fish numbers seem to be doing better.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

WorkHardFishHard said:


> I recall hearing something about this a year or 2 ago but i can not find any information on it.
> 
> Is the DNR still planning on stocking more steelhead in Lake Huron?
> 
> ...


One thing to think about and remember is the fishing in Michigan always does and will change, be it for better or for worse. 50 years ago no salmon, now no salmon. Plenty ups and downs with them in between. Same with the other species around the state. Anyone younger right now wouldn't believe that the lake huron side was actually the side with the most salmon at one point and time. There was also a time when lakers were all but gone, now they're everwhere. The one thing for sure is there will always be change, never put all your eggs in one basket as they say. I applaud you for wanting to help out. Sounds like your heading down the right path in life with a good outlook on the future of our sport.....Thank you!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I heard good reports of Salmon on the west side, from yesterday; and also a good report of Salmon on two different east-side rivers. I'm not saying lake Huron Salmon are returning to the numbers of the glory days, but I got credible reports from two different people (one first hand account) of good numbers right now.


----------

